# KT:New 10th degrees



## Clark Kent (Jul 2, 2013)

*New 10th degrees
By Kenpodave - 07-02-2013 08:52 AM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

At the Gathering of Eagles 2013 this past weekend, Grandmaster Al Tracy promoted the following men to Judan:

Tim Golby
Ernest McPeek
Bob Leonard
Greg Mattson
Ted Sumner
Roger Greene
Bart Vale
Rudy Prikken
John Patrick Nieto
Ralph Chinnick



Dave Hopper


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------

